# tips for keeping our fluffs cool in this heat



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

*Inside is better than outside:*
Even if your pet is in the shade, she can get sick quickly on hot days. As much as Fido wants to go outside, it is usually smarter to keep your pet inside as much as possible.  

*Pets need extra water….But don’t let them drink just anything:*
Just like humans, pets need a lot of water during the summer, but be careful to leave that water out too long. The heat can breed bacteria, which can sicken your pet if you’ve left it out in the sun too long. 


*Pets need sunscreen:*
Just like humans, your cat or dog can get extremely sunburned, especially if he/she has light colored hair. Skincancer in pets is much more prevalent than one would assume, so purchasing pet-friendly sun screen can go a long way in protecting the health of your pet when the heat kicks in. Places that are easy to forget, but prone to burning are: inside the nostrils, tip of nose, around your dog’s lips and the inside of ears for dogs with standup ears.

*Don’t give the pet TOO much exercise: *
Don't overdo it in the heat. Keep walks to a gentle pace. If your pet is panting a lot or seems exhausted, it's time to stop. 

*Watch for heatstroke: *
Dogs can develop heatstroke fairly quickly. Signs of this are excessive panting, staring, anxious expression on the face, warm skin, refusal to obey commands by owner, vomiting, collapse and rapid heartbeat. If you suspect that your pet is suffering from this, lower the animal's body temperature by applying towels soaked in cool water to the hairless areas of the body. Often the pet will respond after just a few minutes of cooling, only to falter again with his temperature soaring back up or falling to well below what is normal. Take the dog to the vet immediately – don’t try to solve this yourself.

*Throw away uneaten food:*
Although you may leave wet cat food out or dog food during the day in winter months, summer months and warm weather lead to increased bacteria growth, so if the dog doesn’t eat it immediately, bring the food inside to the cool house, where it can be kept for longer.

*Never leave your pet in the car:*
It may seem like a car trip will cool off your pet, but it will probably do more harm than good if you leave the dog / cat in the car for even a few minutes. The temp in your car can rise over one-hundred degrees in a manner of minutes, so if you are bringing the dog in the car, make sure you can take him out on any errands you run when parking the vehicle.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Liza. Good tips!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for the tips! Keep those babies cool during this HOT weather!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great info!! thanks:aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

In addition there are great products you can buy to help keep your pet cool such as cooling mats and vests and mister fans if your dogs spend a lot of time outside in kennels!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting the tips, Liza!
It is insanely hot here! Today is 35!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome i saw these n thought they were important!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great tips!:w00t:
Last summer I had hysteria when I found a dog in Athens in a parked, locked car:smhelp:. I tried to break into the car, called the policeolice:, the animal welfare, stopped people on the street who spoke Greek to get help---then when the owner showed up acting innocent :innocent:I doused the dog w/my water bottle---the lady spit in my face, cursed me and drove away---I felt like superlady! It was all about the dog!:yes:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a cooling mat for Star - he LOVED it! A large size fits a standard pillowcase perfectly! Here's a link...

Dog Cooling Mats | Pet Mat | Body Cooler® Products For Pets


----------

